# Cell Phone Tech Support advice.



## 110th (Dec 29, 2010)

I feel the need to share this info, in case you ever need to call your wireless carrier for tech support.

Cell phones are not going to function 100% of the time in 100% of the country. If you NEED to be contacted (for business, emergency) you really need a landline backup. A cell phone is a glorified walkie talkie. There isn't a physical cable that goes from the phone to the phone company like land lines.

Don't tell tech support that you need your phone to function because "it's for business". Techs don't have "business" troubleshooting and "regular people" troubleshooting. "Oh, its for BUSINESS? I had no IDEA! Well, in that case, let me get your phone working!" On that note, you don't get compensated for the $5000 deal you just missed out on, coincidentally right when your phone wasn't working (SEE PARAGRAPH ABOVE, BUSINESS OWNER).

Don't escalate every call to a supervisor. Tech keeps a record of your calls. If you like to escalate every call past the rep level, you'll look like a whiner and it will be less likely that you will be listened to and more likely that you'll hear "the rep advised you of everything properly, thanks for calling, have a great day!" Additionally...

Reps take 50-100 calls per day. Supervisors take 0. The reps know a LOT more about troubleshooting than the supervisor does. If the rep can't assist you, don't escalate to a supervisor unless you want someone LESS capable to help you out.

"Spotty" service for a period of time, being unable to use your phone due to a minor tower outage (24-48 hours), feeling you've been unfairly treated by a store rep, on and on.... are not reasons to cry for a service credit. Reality happens, get over it. I don't beg for free gas because the Circle K attendant was short with me.

Don't call in and expect credits for the $200 worth of games and ringtones your 13 year old downloaded to the phone. If the kid isn't mature enough, don't give him a cell phone. If you do, parenting is YOUR responsibility. Oh, and "his friend had his phone" is not an excuse either. If your name is on the account, take responsibility.

All in all, techs are there to fix your problem. There's not much ELSE to do for the 8 hours they're there other than fix customer issues. Tech's aren't being lazy just because they can't fix your problem.

If your phone is doing something that a setting on the phone would not change (screen went out, buttons stopped working, phone won't charge) be prepared to either get a warranty replacment, file an insurance claim, upgrade, or master reset the phone. Tech's can't sit there and hack your phone for you. If you need to file a warranty replacement, the phone needs to look like someone else can use it. Don't "bedazzle" your phone.

DONT CALL IN ABOUT FACEBOOK! If your phone can access the internet, that's all the carrier supports. The carrier cannot help you if you can't update your status on Facebook. Why the hell are you calling in about this anyhow? 

And for the love of god, if you have a smartphone BACK IT UP!

Whew!


----------

